# Leopard spotted near Spring!



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Made you look. This is the first Leopard Slimline. Completed Sunday January 16.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks mighty good.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love the pens...your backdrop makes me dizzy when I scroll LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice...*


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok I will change the backdrop.....just for Bill. Thanks,


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Fishin Tails said:


> Ok I will change the backdrop.....just for Bill. Thanks,


LOL


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Pen looks really nice but I am with bill on the backdrop.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Yep...definately good looking pen...with the pic taken on maw-maws couch! :biggrin:


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Yep...definately good looking pen...with the pic taken on maw-maws couch! :biggrin:


I get it! The backdrop is changing. I need a Photo Tent. Anyone know where to get plans?
Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Fishin Tails said:


> I get it! The backdrop is changing. I need a Photo Tent. Anyone know where to get plans?
> Thanks


http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent

I did almost the same but I took 1/4" pvc pipe and made the frame, old white bed sheet for the sides (you can use other material for different effects). Family Dollar stores sell the lamps for $6. I got a couple cheap small flood lights from Home depo I think. They have a strong magnetic base so I can attach to my lathe, grinder and buffer.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Fishin Tails said:


> I get it! The backdrop is changing. I need a Photo Tent. Anyone know where to get plans?
> Thanks


I use these plans and it was cheap and easy.

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

rsjimenez said:


> I use these plans and it was cheap and easy.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent


That's the one I followed, just could not find the link.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Tails, great looking Pen!!!! I think your Back drop is not allowing the full effect of the craftsmanship... HA HA HA couldnt resist!!! As always great work Mate!!


----------

